# Winter Perch



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

It's just around the corner... I can't wait for some of those big shoulder and small lip perch.

I wonder what's going to be hot this year?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My rod. 8) Where we going DB???


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Are you going to be able to go? I should have a few spots soon...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

hehe...as you know it's day by day this month but I'm going to try to wet a line as much as possible.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

I'll go if Hustad can't. :lol:


----------

